# Roasting Hatch Chilis



## CraigC (Oct 14, 2017)

The hot ones have arrived and the rest should be here today. Once I start the roasting process, there will be more pics.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 14, 2017)

CraigC said:


> The hot ones have arrived and the rest should be here today. Once I start the roasting process, there will be more pics.





MMM! 


Did someone mail those to you through USPS Craig? They look beautiful.

One season I bought the medium Hatch Chiles, didn't roast 'em; made Rellenos with them, the best!!
Since moving to the SouthWest USA, Hatch Chiles are the only chiles that I use, love `em!
I haven't been to the green grocer in a few weeks, but I am going today; I think I will see if we have any  ... change in dinner plans!


----------



## CraigC (Oct 14, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> MMM!
> 
> 
> Did someone mail those to you through USPS Craig? They look beautiful.
> ...



Yes they shipped via priority mail. I just received the mediums about 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 14, 2017)

YUM!

Hatch New Mexico :: Chile Capital of the World! ::

DH and I took one our first road trips through Hatch, NM and stopped for a spell, very eclectic. That was some trip! Experienced our first dust storm too, the entire car was FULL of grit, dirt and dust  we HAD to find a full service car wash!
But its such a beautiful valley in the middle of really no where and all of their produce is wonderful!


----------



## CraigC (Oct 16, 2017)

This was my first experience using the rotisserie basket and roasting chilis in it. There was a learning curve as with most new equipment. I started out with a 2 zone fire, using charcoal baskets on each side of the rotisserie. I fired one chimney of charcoal and divided it between the 2 baskets. Dropped a couple of pecan 1/2 splits in each basket.






I found that although it worked, it was taking 25 to 30 minutes for roasting with very little charring. Plus I had 25# of chilis to roast. I put a third charcoal basket directly beneath the rotisserie basket, creating a third zone. This cut the time down to 10 minutes or so with a good amount of charring.






The other important step is to cut the dang stems off the chilis down to nubs! Otherwise they get caught in the rotisserie basket grates and won't allow the chilis to tumble correctly.

Next is a trip to the Bodega market for some red Japs!


----------



## blissful (Oct 16, 2017)

Very cool pictures! yummmmmm


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 16, 2017)

This was last year doing a crate of Hatch chiles.  No Egg, no charcoal.  I halved and seeded them first.  Worked quite well.  Went from grill to Ziplock bags, then an easy peel and into the freezer until needed.  Didn't get any this year.


----------



## CraigC (Oct 16, 2017)

RPCookin said:


> This was last year doing a crate of Hatch chiles.  *No Egg, no charcoal.*  I halved and seeded them first.  Worked quite well.  Went from grill to Ziplock bags, then an easy peel and into the freezer until needed.  Didn't get any this year.



Didn't use the Egg and the charcoal was used to get the pecan 1/2 splits burning. Not only were the chilis kissed with flame, they also got some smoke from the pecan. Plus, I got all that liquor from the chilis. Nice attempt with the dig, but it was a no go.!


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 16, 2017)

CraigC said:


> Didn't use the Egg and the charcoal was used to get the pecan 1/2 splits burning. Not only were the chilis kissed with flame, they also got some smoke from the pecan. Plus, I got all that liquor from the chilis. Nice attempt with the dig, but it was a no go.!



Sorry - wan't intended to be a dig at all.  Just showing another way to go about it.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 16, 2017)

CraigC said:


> This was my first experience using the rotisserie basket and roasting chilis in it. There was a learning curve as with most new equipment. I started out with a 2 zone fire, using charcoal baskets on each side of the rotisserie. I fired one chimney of charcoal and divided it between the 2 baskets. Dropped a couple of pecan 1/2 splits in each basket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOW! 25 pounds of Hatch Chiles?
I can just smell that through the screen Craig! I bet that the Pecan smoke adds a real nice flavor too.  I'll give that a go next time roast my own thanks!
Question: What are guys going to do with your bounty of chiles btw?
I did see those stuffed beauties on the whats'd for dinner thread, looked outrageous!


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 17, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> WOW! 25 pounds of Hatch Chiles?
> I can just smell that through the screen Craig! I bet that the Pecan smoke adds a real nice flavor too.  I'll give that a go next time roast my own thanks!
> Question: What are guys going to do with your bounty of chiles btw?
> I did see those stuffed beauties on the whats'd for dinner thread, looked outrageous!



Vacu-bagged and frozen for the time being.  They'll get used up, already have several recipes picked out.


----------

